# Guilty Pleasures



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Friends the TV series

I LOVE IT 

Ducking.......

What's yours, dare you double dare you ? :wink:


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Porn


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SteviedTT said:


> midget ginger Porn


perv!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

SteviedTT said:


> Porn


Nothing guilty about that  unless you get captured :lol:


----------



## thedino (Aug 10, 2010)

Micro Chips!

haha


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Pyjamas! If I'm at home, I'm wearing them.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

burns said:


> Pyjamas! If I'm at home, I'm wearing them.


Classic made me smile/laugh when I read it nice one :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Spanking,

bugger im on the wrong forum


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

SteviedTT said:


> Porn


+1 :lol:


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

davelincs said:


> Spanking,
> 
> bugger im on the wrong forum


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## yeborsky (Sep 24, 2010)

davelincs said:


> Spanking,
> 
> bugger im on the wrong forum


No way, Dave.

Hit me slowly, hit me quick, hit me with your (scuba blue) rhythm stick! :lol: :roll:


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Watching shop assistants squirm & their brains melt when the bill is something like £17.00 you hand the £20.00 & say do you want the £2.00

Trying not to take all their change wanting a £5.00 note back

Their heads nearly explode, try it, it's fun.

I call it basic arithmetic.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Watching people squirm in general is good fun - but I tend to feel guilty afterwards.


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

But that's what the title says so it's fine to feel a little bit guilty but don't beat yourself up over it.

If it helps ease your guilt i recommend Horlicks.....it helps you sleep at night


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm starting to like the look of the Mk2 TT


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

Got to be jersey shore  
Just soo addictive lol

On top of the spanking and the porn :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

garyttroadster said:


> Watching shop assistants squirm & their brains melt when the bill is something like £17.00 you hand the £20.00 & say do you want the £2.00
> 
> Trying not to take all their change wanting a £5.00 note back
> 
> ...


nasty sod lol, will try it though


----------



## CollecTTor (Jan 17, 2014)

jamman said:


> Friends the TV series


Do you get together to watch it with teenage girls,.....or teenage guys?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

CollecTTor said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Friends the TV series
> ...


No just with my pet snake he loves Rachel.......


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

jamman said:


> CollecTTor said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


 :lol: the old trousersnake joke :lol:

Old ones are always the best :lol:


----------



## banditz (Feb 10, 2011)

Diveratt said:


> I'm starting to like the look of the Mk2 TT


Try porn.


----------



## banditz (Feb 10, 2011)

Fresh cream cakes from Morrison's.
Signature fresh cream scones.


----------

